# شرح تفصيلى عن مكونات Ahu



## safio3000 (25 أغسطس 2008)

الرجاء الافاده بقدر المستطاع:87:


----------



## ابو خليل طه (26 أغسطس 2008)

للامانة منقول ...
الاجزاءالرئيسية لوحدة مناولة هواء قياسية 
تتكون وحدة مناولة الهواء القياسية لنظام تكييف الهواء المركزى من الاجزاء الرئيسية التالية:





return Air Dampers (1) بوابة الهواء الراجع 
Return Fan (2 مروحة الهواء الراجع . 
Return Air Temperature Sensor (3 حساس الهواء الراجع 
Ruturn Air Humidity Sensor (4 حساس نسبة الرطوبة للهواء الراجع 
Return Air (5 الهواء الراجع
filter (6 فلتر 
Mixed Air (7 هواء مخلوط 
Outside Air Dampers(8 بوابات الهواء الخارجى 
(9) Outside Air Temperature Sensor حساس درجة حرارة الهواء الخارجى 
Supply Fan(10 مروحة منبع الهواء الرئيسى
chilled Water Coil (11 ملف الماء البارد 
Hot Water Coil(12 ملف الماء الساخن 
Steam Humidfier (13 المرطب بواسطة البخار 
Discharge Air Temp, Sensor (14 حساس الهواء المدفوع ​__________________


----------



## ابو خليل طه (26 أغسطس 2008)

الملف المرفق هو صورة لوحدة معالجة الهواء 

return Air Dampers (1) بوابة الهواء الراجع 
Return Fan (2 مروحة الهواء الراجع . 
Return Air Temperature Sensor (3 حساس الهواء الراجع 
Ruturn Air Humidity Sensor (4 حساس نسبة الرطوبة للهواء الراجع 
Return Air (5 الهواء الراجع
filter (6 فلتر 
Mixed Air (7 هواء مخلوط 
Outside Air Dampers(8 بوابات الهواء الخارجى 
(9) Outside Air Temperature Sensor حساس درجة حرارة الهواء الخارجى 
Supply Fan(10 مروحة منبع الهواء الرئيسى
chilled Water Coil (11 ملف الماء البارد 
Hot Water Coil(12 ملف الماء الساخن 
Steam Humidfier (13 المرطب بواسطة البخار 
Discharge Air Temp, Sensor (14 حساس الهواء المدفوع ​


----------



## بالظ (26 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو الشباب محمد (26 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله ماقصرت


----------



## لحباكي اسحاق (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لكم اخواني على هده المواضيع القيمة
وشكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## لحباكي اسحاق (27 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لكم على الافادة الجميلة والرائعة نحن نتظر المزيدج دائما
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## إيهاب2007 (27 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## يوسف يوسف (28 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو ان تستفيد من الملف المرفق وهو يعمل ببرنامج power point


----------



## safio3000 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااا .....جزاك الله الف خير وفى انتظااار المزيد


----------



## حسن البهنساوى (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرااا .....جزاك الله الف خير وفى انتظااار المزيد*​


----------



## خالد العسيلي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير 

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مدمر الكواكب (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نتانجن (1 يونيو 2009)

كويس اوي اوي اوي
كويس اوي اوي اوي
كويس اوي اوي اوي


----------



## وادي الفرات (30 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر على الجهد الرائع


----------



## goor20 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## مستريورك (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohammad bor (23 سبتمبر 2011)

Thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## eng - mahmoud (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على شرح مواصفات ahu وكذلك الصورة المدعمة للشرح


----------



## Ali_haya (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 يناير 2012)

شكرا مهندس ابو خليل 
وحدة مناولة الهواء التي في الرسم ليست قياسية فالوحدة القياسية لا يوجد بها مروحة طرد ، وغالبا ما يكون هذا الشكل ممثلا لوحدة تتعامل مع هواء متجدد فقط ولا يوجد راجع هواء و انما يتم طرد الهواء العائد من المكان الي الجو المحيط بالمكان 
و مشكور على المعلومة ​


----------



## alaa_84 (11 يناير 2012)

أستاذى مهندس صبرى سعيد 
فى هذا النوع من وحدات مناولة الهواء يلزم طرد جزء من الهواء الراجع ليحل محله هواء فريش من الخارج بنفس الكمية التى تم طردها


----------



## م الجنيد (2 نوفمبر 2013)

عمل رائع ,,,,, شكرا


----------



## ahmadjet (3 نوفمبر 2013)

جهود طيبة ومعلومات مفيدة


----------



## nofal (3 نوفمبر 2013)

ويمكن أن يطلب smoke detector


----------



## thaeribrahem (4 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------

